# Flow control valve?



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would this be on the inlet of a recirc. pump?

This is on a hot water recirc. system in a hotel.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a circuit setter used to set/balance flow


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If u have that on pipe... means one thing... pump is way oversized...


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

It shouldn't be on the inlet side of the circ. don't choke the flow before circ only after. Pump could cavitate etc


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Reason for circuit setter on recirc would tell me there are more than one recirc lines that need to be balanced.


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

It is on a single recirc loop traveling down the 1st floor hallway and returning down the 5th floooor hhallway then back to the 1st floor boiler room. At each bathroom stack it tees off supplying the 2nd through 5th floors and then ties into the return line. The problem is that the stacks that are farthest away from the boiler room aren't getting circulated. i dont know alot about these valves but i guess some dumbass thought adding this valve on the inlet of the pump would help this problem. As i said, i dont know alot about these valve but i would assume you would need to install one at each hot water branchto throttle the flow down in the risers closer to the boiler room so the hot water would make it the the faryher away risers. Is this correct?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

joecypress said:


> It is on a single recirc loop traveling down the 1st floor hallway and returning down the 5th floooor hhallway then back to the 1st floor boiler room. At each bathroom stack it tees off supplying the 2nd through 5th floors and then ties into the return line. The problem is that the stacks that are farthest away from the boiler room aren't getting circulated. i dont know alot about these valves but i guess some dumbass thought adding this valve on the inlet of the pump would help this problem. As i said, i dont know alot about these valve but i would assume you would need to install one at each hot water branchto throttle the flow down in the risers closer to the boiler room so the hot water would make it the the faryher away risers. Is this correct?


Ya pretty much correct... as I said.. most of these pump are oversized..


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Hotel engineers rode the short bus to school. Pat yourself on the back, you figured out something they couldn't.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

joecypress said:


> It is on a single recirc loop traveling down the 1st floor hallway and returning down the 5th floooor hhallway then back to the 1st floor boiler room. At each bathroom stack it tees off supplying the 2nd through 5th floors and then ties into the return line. The problem is that the stacks that are farthest away from the boiler room aren't getting circulated. i dont know alot about these valves but i guess some dumbass thought adding this valve on the inlet of the pump would help this problem. As i said, i dont know alot about these valve but i would assume you would need to install one at each hot water branchto throttle the flow down in the risers closer to the boiler room so the hot water would make it the the faryher away risers. Is this correct?


Best thing to do if they will cover the price is get a hvac pressure and balance company to come in there and balance the system,then after it is PROPERLEY balanced then you can tweet it after the fact if you need more flow to a certain area more so than others.


----------

